# Osprey Military History Books



## Brian G Turner (Nov 10, 2013)

So, browsing Amazon for Christmas present ideas I noticed it suggested a book based on past purchases -The English Longbowman, 1330-1515

Clicking through revealed a massive range of suggested related medaeval and ancient history works, based on various different armies, campaigns, and events.

It appears the Osprey Military Collection is pretty huge, encompassing almost any historical period, and looks like a potentially great collection to use as research.

I've asked Santa to bring me their books on the Varangian Guard, Byzantine Cavalry, and the English Knight (1400-1500).

Anyone else looked at this? 

ADDED: I mean, seriously, do a search on Amazon in books for "Osprey + [keyword]" to see how comprehensive the research literature is - for example, an amazing list under Osprey + Roman.


----------



## The Ace (Nov 10, 2013)

The Tribune has a whole shelf of them - very interesting reading.


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 10, 2013)

As it happens, Angry Robot is one of Osprey Publishing's imprints (as is, obviously, Strange Chemistry).


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 10, 2013)

They're a well known longstanding imprint and would be considered a good source material. Most big bookstores will have a "spinner" display of them and they're consistently popular. 

To further promote our beleagued bookstores most titles should be easily available to order.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 11, 2013)

I love the Osprey books and have a large collection (always had a thing about history). They have a fantastic range of books on warrior details which would come in handy for any writer of fantasy. 

Me? I prefer the 'Campaign Series' which focus on specific historical situations (Boyne, Alamo, Tanenberg etc.)

They've even got one on Dunbar 1650...my hometown and Cromwell's biggest victory (numerically). 

Being a stereotypical penny-grasping Scot, I'll offer this advice - you can normally buy them cheaper through Amazon than on the Osprey website or at a bookstore.
PS. should add - many now available for kindle (just bought one on the legends of Thor)


----------



## Tower75 (Nov 11, 2013)

I said:


> So, browsing Amazon for Christmas present ideas I noticed it suggested a book based on past purchases -The English Longbowman, 1330-1515
> 
> Clicking through revealed a massive range of suggested related medaeval and ancient history works, based on various different armies, campaigns, and events.
> 
> ...


 
Osprey books, Men-at-Arms, Elite, Vanguard series are excellent sources of info. The Men-at-Arms series focuses on "general military" of a chosen time, such as George II's Army in 1770, the Elite, and Warrior series focuses on specific units, such as Redcoats 1700+, the Vanguard series focuses on vehicles. 

I own that title myself. An interesting read.


----------



## Gramm838 (Jan 24, 2014)

I agree they are generally very good and are well researched - I have a large number of the books on a variety of subjects, and they are also well illustrated (although in many cases there are still ongoing arguments about paint colours on aircraft and so on, so you have to take the colours in print with a pinch of salt)


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 15, 2014)

I do like the Osprey books - there's a wealth of detail and research in them.

But - they do tend to feel very dry as a piece of reading research, and more focused on political history and general technological developments than in terms of living history and bringing it alive. Really noticed this when reading a topic that crossed over in another book compared to the Osprey.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 15, 2014)

Brian Turner said:


> I do like the Osprey books - there's a wealth of detail and research in them.
> 
> But - they do tend to feel very dry as a piece of reading research, and more focused on political history and general technological developments than in terms of living history and bringing it alive. Really noticed this when reading a topic that crossed over in another book compared to the Osprey.


I tend to agree. They have a series of books called 'Essential Histories' but even these deal with events on more of a strategic and political level and don't really delve into how the events affected ordinary people and their personal lives (unless only to describe how they were equipped for battle or suchlike).

I think technical data is where Osprey is strongest.


----------



## Boaz (Nov 23, 2014)

Brian, I've seen these books (they're almost more like magazines) for fifteen years now. My friends and I sometimes use them for research or inspiration for painting.  My minis. I really need to post pics of my mythological Chinese army, my Kong/Zulu/Lost World army, my mythologogical Greek army, my Dwarves, my Crusaders, my Saxons, and my Normans to show how I've actually used the Osprey books.  And then there is supposedly a group page, but the vast majority of the pics are of Bad Daddy's stuff, but there is a bit of Cyborg's, He-who-must-not-be-named, the Kid's and mine.


----------

